# coraline algae, reef crystals, purple up supplement??



## homerdave (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a new tank set up. 90 gallons. 38 gallon sump / refugium.
100 pounds base rock and 40 pounds live rock.

currently cycling the tank. I am using reef crystals salt mix for the tank. A couple pieces of live rock I bought have purple algae on them. How can I get this to spread??

Will reef crystals provide enough nutrients for the algae? or should I supplement with purple up to get it to spread faster??

thanks for ANY input!
David


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

homerdave said:


> I have a new tank set up. 90 gallons. 38 gallon sump / refugium.
> 100 pounds base rock and 40 pounds live rock.
> 
> currently cycling the tank. I am using reef crystals salt mix for the tank. A couple pieces of live rock I bought have purple algae on them. How can I get this to spread??
> ...


 CA, Alk and Magnesium are what you need to test for. To get to spread faster, scrape off some in direct water flow. When these parameters are kept where they need to be, you'll go crazy keeping the glass clean.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Never ever put anything in your tank you cannot and do not test for. Calcium, alkalinity and magnesium are the main supplements you need and will all be provided in the Reef Crystals. One day in the distant future your testing may indicate a good salt mix and regular water changes is not keeping up with the demand so supplements like a two part or three part mix and dosing or a calcium reactor/kalk reactor may be the answer, but that is way off. For now stick with the Reef Crystals and good husbandry and the corraline will come, you will eventually wish it would slow down in fact!


----------

